# Like to find a long handled cordless vacuum that has a little power.



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

I spend a lot of time moving things around to sweep and my shop vac is a pain to use as well. I’m always tripping over the cord and knocking things over with the hoses. 

I’ll still use the shop vac for the major cleaning, but I would like to have something quick and easy to suck up those little messes like when you’re drilling wood or spill something. I have my magnet on a stick for when I spill screws or drop tools, but a lot of my screws are brass which isn’t picked up. My shop vac will pick up that stuff, but then it’s a pain going through the canister to retrieve. 

I was just curious if anybody used a cordless shop vac. I want one with a long handle so I can reach behind stuff with moving everything around or deal with hoses.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Feb 18, 2015)

Sleeper said:


> I spend a lot of time moving things around to sweep and my shop vac is a pain to use as well. I’m always tripping over the cord and knocking things over with the hoses.
> 
> I’ll still use the shop vac for the major cleaning, but I would like to have something quick and easy to suck up those little messes like when you’re drilling wood or spill something. I have my magnet on a stick for when I spill screws or drop tools, but a lot of my screws are brass which isn’t picked up. My shop vac will pick up that stuff, but then it’s a pain going through the canister to retrieve.
> 
> I was just curious if anybody used a cordless shop vac. I want one with a long handle so I can reach behind stuff with moving everything around or deal with hoses.




Johnny, I use my shop vac to do what you are talking about. I was drilling holes just a few minutes ago and my shop vac was about 15' away. I have a long hose hooked to it and a remote to turn it on and off. I have two of these remotes one for my shop and the other for my 1.5HP dust collector.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004ZUKG6Y/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

hawkeye10 said:


> Johnny, I use my shop vac to do what you are talking about. I was drilling holes just a few minutes ago and my shop vac was about 15' away. I have a long hose hooked to it and a remote to turn it on and off. I have two of these remotes one for my shop and the other for my 1.5HP dust collector.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004ZUKG6Y/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


Oh yes I actually have one of those for my Dust collector, but I only use the dust collector for my stationary power tools. I have my ShopVac for small stuff around the shop. If I had ceiling space I would drop down hoses to keep them out of the way. 

I still think it would be handy to have a cordless vac without the hoses or cord. My wife has like a dust buster on a stick that works OK, but it has a cord that just isn't long enough to keep plugged in and I would trip over it anyway.


----------



## grnspot (Feb 5, 2017)

So far, I've been very satisfied with the Porter Cable 20V vacuum I bought last fall (I already had the battery)! https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0742JF7HT/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------

